# ASCII Stick Figure Tai Chi



## Dronak (Mar 15, 2002)

Hi all.  While looking around for some martial arts related ASCII art that I could include in a signature file, I came across some an ASCII stick figure version of someone doing Yang style tai chi.  I thought they were kind of cute and figured some of you might enjoy seeing them as well.  These were posted to alt.ascii-art by Vincent Li and I believe he created these drawings himself.  I have two other posts of his with more figures doing more postures, so if people like this one, I can post the others, too.  Here's the first batch.  Let me know if you want to see the others and I'll post them.  BTW, mods, feel free to move this to another forum if you think it belongs better somewhere else.


```
From: Vincent Li (vli@mprgate.mpr.ca)
Subject: Tai Chi guys!
Newsgroups: alt.ascii-art

View: (This is the only article in this thread) | Original Format

Date: 1994-02-18 21:41:13 PST

Greetings!
   Well, here's the complete set of the little Tai Chi guys
for the Yang Style, first form, which I have learnt so far!
There has been minor changes for some of those guys I posted
earlier. The directions is a little mixed up about half way
through the form, but what the hey! Suggestions for
improvements will be gladly taken. By the way, I don't know
all the names of the moves, and some may be incorrect.
Corrections will be greatly appreciated!
   Form 2 will be posted when I've learn it and put the
little guys togther!
Enjoy! 8-)


  ,dP""d8b,
 d"   d88"8b
I8    Y88a88)  (yin-yang by: Normand Veilleux [email]nveilleu@emr1.emr.ca[/email])
`Y, a  )888P
  "b,,a88P"


Tai Chi (\244\323\267\245): Yang Style, Form 1

Start form (\260_\246\241)      Ward off right   Ward off left

    o    .o.    o     o_    o_    _o     _o   ,_o      o_
   <|>   `|'   (|)    )'    ),'  ` |(   ' (,   ,(     )| '
   ( )   [ ]   [ ]    >\   / >    < \    /<    < \    / >


Grasp bird's tail (\305\363\263\266\247\300)

  . o    ,o     o      o     o     o     o      o
  `-(    `|\    )=,  `-)   `-(   '-)    '-)   '-(
   /<    /<    /<     /<    < \   < \   /<     < \


Single Whip (\263\346\303@)

    o     o     o_,   ,o   , o    , o ,   , o
  '-(    <|`    )-'  _`)    `)-'   `)-     `)-'
   /<    > <   > <    /<    / >    < \     / >

???

   .o;    o     o     (o)    o      o      o ,
   `|    `|>  `-|-'    |   '-|'    ,|)     )<
   < \   < \   < \    < \   < '    / >    < \


Ward off & Grasp Bird's Tail (1)

    o ,  ,_o     o_    o     o ,    o,     o
    )<   ,-(    <) '  ,|'    )-'   / '   ,=(
   < \     >\   / >   < \    >\     >\     >\


   o     o      o     o      o
   )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'    )-'
   >\   / >     >\   / >    / >


Grasp Bird's Tail (2)

    o     o     o ,    o,    o    o     o      o     o      o
   '|-'  , '    )-'   /|'  ,=(    )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'    )-'
    >\   / >    >\     >\    >\   >\   / >     >\   / >    / >

Grasp Bird's Tail (3)

    o   , o     o,   o      o     o     o      o      o
   ' '  `-(    /|'   )=,  '-(   '-(    '-)   '-(    '-(
   > <   /<    /<   /<     /<    < \    /<    < \    < \


Ward off (1 & 2)

    o     o    _o     _o      o      o_
  '-(    ,|'  ' (,   ' (,    '|,    )| '
   < \   /<    < \    /<     < \    / >

Grasp Bird's Tail (1)

    o_    o    .o      o.     o,     o      o
   )| '  ,)'   `+     <)'     )'    `|'    `|'
   < \   / >   < \    < \    < \    < \    / >

Grasp Bird's Tail (2)


    o_    o,   .o      o.     o,     o      o
    )''   ),   `0'    <)'     )'    `0'    `0'
    >>    >>   / >    / >    / >    / >    < \

Single Whip

    o     o     o_,   ,o   , o    , o ,   , o
  '-(    '|'    )-'  _`)    `)-'   `)-     `)-'
   /<    > <   > <    /<    / >    < \     / >

????

   ;o.    o     o     (o)    o      o    , o
    |'   `|,  `-(-'    (    '|-'   (|,    >(
   < \   < \   < \    < \   ' >    < \    / >


Brush Knee Twist Step

    o ,    o      o,    o     o_     o_,    o ,
    )<     )=,   /0'  ,=(     ),`    ),     )<
    >\     >\    / >    >\    >\     }>     >\


    o,     o     o_      o     o_,    o     o,
   /0'   ,=(     ),`    /0)    ),    (|\    ),
   / >     >\    >\     < \    >\    / >    >\


    o_,    o,     o_,
    )'     )'     )-'
   / >     >\    / >


Brush Knee Twist Step

    o_,    o,     o     o_     o_,    o ,    o,
    )-'   /|'   ,=(     ),`    ),     )<    /|'
    >\    / >     >'    >\     }>     >\    / >


    o     o_      o     o_,    o     o,    o_,
  ,=(     ),`    /|)    ),    (|\    ),    )'
    >\    >\     < \    >\    / >    >\   / >


    o,    o_,
    )'    )-'
    >\   / >


Completion (\246\254\244\323\267\245)

    o_,   (o)     _o_     o     o      o
    )-'    |     ` | '   (x)   '|`    [|]
   / >    / >     [ ]    ( )   [ ]    [ ]


-- Vince

---------------------------------------
[email]vli@mprgate.mpr.ca[/email]  ---,-'-{@

  . o     o     o      o     o     o     o      o
  `-(    <|\    )='  `-)   `-(   '-)    '-)   '-(
   /<    /<    /<     /<    < \   < \   /<     < \
```


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2002)

Ha! Neat!


----------



## disciple (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey so cool  

salute

:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Mar 20, 2002)

Since a couple people liked the first batch of ASCII stick figure tai chi people, I thought I'd go ahead and post the other two I found.  Here's the next one.


```
From: Vincent Li (vli@mprgate.mpr.ca)
Subject: It's those Tai Chi guys!
Newsgroups: alt.ascii-art
Date: 1994-05-09 20:44:51 PST

Greetings!
   As promised, here's the complete set for Forms 2 (and 3)
for the Yang Style Tai Chi moves. The names of the moves are
not complete and I am guessing on
most. I'd
say around 80% is probably correct. If you know of corrections,
please send them to me. I'll probably post the whole set
with all the names corrected later (in the year, may be).
Form 3 is the mirror image of 2, so I don't feel like doing
it separately for now. Just reverse left & right for 3.
Form 4 and 5 should appear soon! Again, 5 is the mirror image
of 4, so I'll only do one for now.

    Yes, it would be cool to have these guys animated,
but I would hold my breath, unless you got some time on
your hands! (And by all means, send me a copy if you do!)
I am contemplating animating them. May be by end
of the year.

    FYI, the Yang style I am learning is suppose to have
8 forms, but I've learn only up to 5 for now. Enjoy! 8-)

-- Vince

---------------------------------------
[email]vli@mprgate.mpr.ca[/email]  ---,-'-{@

   (o)    ox   (o_,    o_,    o     o      o      o_,
    )     )'    )_,    )_'    )\    ),    <)      ) '
    >\    >^'   >      > '    >}    >^     >~'   / >

============================================================

  ,dP""d8b,
 d"   d88"8b
I8    Y88a88)
`Y, a  )888P
  "b,,a88P"

(Yin Yang by: Normand Veilleux [email]nveilleu@emr1.emr.ca[/email])

Tai Chi (\244\323\267\245): Yang Style, Form 2 & 3

Turn and Brush Knee

    o      ox      o     (o     o_
   (x)     )'     (|'     |)    ),'
   ( )    / )     < '    (-'    >\

Grasp bird's tail (\305\363\263\266\247\300)

    o,     o,    o     o      o     o      o
    )-'   /|'    )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'    )-'
    >\     >\    >\   / >     >\   / >    / >

Single Whip (\263\346\303@)

    o_,    o      o_    o_    _o      o,     o,      o_,
    )-'   `|>     )_'   )''  `,(      )-'    )'      )'
    >\    > <    > <    >\    /<      >\     >'     / >


Step Back & Repulse the Monkey (\313\265U)

    o_,   o_,   (o_    o,     o_,   o_,   (o_    o,
   ,)    <)      ) '   )\    ,)    <)      ) '   )\
    >\    >\     >\    >>     >\    >\     >\    >>


    o_,   o_,   (o_    o,     o_,   o_,   (o_    o,     o_,
   ,)    <)      ) '   )\    ,)    <)      ) '   )\    ,)
    >\    >\     >\    >>     >\    >\     >\    >>     >\


Slant-flying stance

    o_    o_   `\o    ,o      o      o/'
   <) '   )_'    |)   '|)    ,|'    ()
    >\    >>    < \   / >     >\    / >


Strikes Ear with Both Hands (\256p\263e\246\325)

    o    (o     o/'    o_
   /)     )     )      ) '
   < \   / >    >>    < \


White Stork Spreads Wings

   .o;    o     o     (o)    o      o      o ,
   `|    `|>  `-|-'    |   '-|'    ,|)     )<
   < \   < \   < \    < \   < '    / >    < \


Brush Knee & Needle at Sea Bottom (\256\374\251\263\260w)

    o_,    o,     o     o_      o_     o'
    )-'   /|'   ,=(     ),`     ) '   (\    ^o
    >\    / >     >'    >\      >^'   >\    >\'


Fan Penetrates Through Back (\256\260\263qI)
Turn and Chop with Fist

  ,o_     <o)    o   . o    `\o     o
   ) '     0   `,(   ``(     `(    ,(
  / >     < \   / >   < \    /<    /<

  _o     o    ,_o     o_     o
 ''(    /(     '(    '| '   ,0'
  /<    /<     < \   /<     /<

Grasp bird's tail (\305\363\263\266\247\300)

  . o    ,o     o      o     o     o     o      o
  `-(    `|\    )=,  `-)   `-(   '-)    '-)   '-(
   /<    /<    /<     /<    < \   < \   /<     < \


Single Whip (\263\346\303@)

    o     o     o_,   ,o   , o    , o ,   , o
  '-(    <|`    )-'  _`)    `)-'   `)-     `)-'
   /<    > <   > <    /<    / >    < \     / >

Wave Hands As Clouds (\266\263\244\342)

   o    ,_o      o     o_,    o    ,_o       o     o_,
  /|)    -(     (|\    )-    /|)    -(      (|\    )-
  / >     []    < >   < >     []     []     < >   < >


    o    ,_o       o     o_,    o    ,_o       o     o_,
   /|)    -(      (|\    )-    /|)    -(      (|\    )-
    []     []     < >   < >     []     []     < >   < >


Single Whip (\263\346\303@)

  `\o   , o     , o    , o ,   , o
    |)   `)-'    `)-'   `)-     `)-'
   /<    < \     / >    < \     / >


Left High Pat Horse

    o.    o     o/    o    ,o     o ,    ,o
    )/    )~'   )'   <)'   -(     )-    '-0
    >]    >\    >\    >\    >\    >\      >\

Seperate Foot to Left (\245\252\244\300\273L)
Turn and Kick

    o     ox   ,o,   `o     o,   (o)   `o
   ,|'    )'    )     )\    ),    (    /(
   < \   / >    >^'   > '   >]   [<   `~<


Brush Knee and Twist Step Left
Brush Knee and Twist Step Right
Step up and punch

   .o     _o   ,o     _o     o,    o
   `(,   ',(   `|\   ',(    /0'   /(     o^
    4'    < \  / >    < \   / >   < \   '< \


Turn and chop with fist
Step up, deflect, parry, punch


  , o     o;    o/'   o/     o     o_     o_,
   ~(     )'    )'    )'     ),    )''    )'
   /<     >\    >]    >\     >\    >\    / >


Right High Pat Horse

   o/    o    ,o     o ,    ,o
   )'   <)'   -(     )-    '-|
   >\    >\    >\    >\      >\

Seperate Foot to Right (\245k\244\300\273L)
Turn and Kick

    o     ox   ,o,   `o     o,   (o)   `o
   ,|'    )'    )     )\    ),    (    /(
   < \   / >    >^'   > '   >]   [<   `~<


Brush Knee and Twist Step Right
Brush Knee and Twist Step Left
Step up and punch

   .o     _o   ,o     _o     o,    o
   `(,   ',(   `|\   ',(    /0'   /(     o^
    4'    < \  / >    < \   / >   < \   '< \


Turn and chop with fist
Step up, deflect, parry, punch

  , o     o;    o/'   o/     o     o_     o_,
   ~(     )'    )'    )'     ),    )''    )'
   /<     >\    >]    >\     >\    >\    / >

Curve Bow to Shoot Tiger Right

   _o     o    ox   (o_,     ,    \o   ` o
    0'   `|,   )'    )_,    o,    ,(   `-(
   < \   / >   >^'   >     > \    /<    / >

Curve Bow to Shoot Tiger Left

    o     o    ox   (o_,     ,   \o   ` o
   (|\   `|\   )'    )_,    o,   ,(   `-(
   < \   / >   >^'   >     > \   /<    / >

Strike Ear with Both Fist
Seperate Foot to Left (\245\252\244\300\273L)

    o   x_o     o     xo   ,_o)
    (\    (    ,(     `(   ,_(
   / >   < \   / >   `^<     <

Side Facing & Kick
Strike Ear with Both Fist

 ,_o     o     o      o    ,_o
 '_(    /(    ,(      (>   ' (
 ' <    {<    ^<    `~<     < \

Turn & Seperate Foot to Right (\245\252\244\300\273L)
Side Facing & Kick
Strike Ear with Both Fist

   (o)    ox   (o_,    o_,    o     o      o      o_,
    )     )'    )_,    )_'    )\    ),    <)      ) '
    >\    >^'   >      > '    >}    >^     >~'   / >

Separate Foot to Left

    o,     ,o    o,     o.,    ox    (o_,
    )-'   `-(    )-'    )'     )'     )_,
    >\     /<    >\     >\     >^     >

Step up, deflect, parry, punch

    o'    o,     o_     o_,    o_,
    ),    )-'    )''    )'     )-'
    >>    >\     >\    / >    / >


Completion (\246\254\244\323\267\245)

    o_,   (o)     _o_     o     o      o
    )-'    |     ` | '   (x)   '|`    [|]
   / >    / >     [ ]    ( )   [ ]    [ ]
     _________________________________________________________________
```


----------



## Dronak (Mar 20, 2002)

And here's the last batch I have.  I have no idea if the guy who did these made more.  I couldn't find any others in my web searches.


```
From: Vincent Li (vli@mprgate.mpr.ca)
Subject: Request:Canucks! And LINE - More Tai Chi guys!
Newsgroups: alt.ascii-art
Date: 1994-06-11 21:50:52 PST

Hey people,
   Never thought I'd ask, but anyone got a Canucks logo?
Better yet (for those who're in Vancouver and seen it on
BCTV), got a vt file with the logo taking a bite off the
"big apple"?! 8-) Thanks!

   And for all that effort, here's thoste Tai Chi guys again!
This time, form 4, 5 being it's mirror image. I am working on
6 and is seriously considering making them move. May be by
end of the year. 8-)

-- Vince

---------------------------------------
[email]vli@mprgate.mpr.ca[/email]  ---,-'-{@

   (o)    ox   (o_,    o_,    o     o      o      o_,
    )     )'    )_,    )_'    )\    ),    <)      ) '
    >\    >^'   >      > '    >}    >^     >~'   / >

============================================================

  ,dP""d8b,
 d"   d88"8b
I8    Y88a88)
`Y, a  )888P
  "b,,a88P"

(Yin Yang by: Normand Veilleux [email]nveilleu@emr1.emr.ca[/email])

Tai Chi ($S7%): Yang Style, Form 4 & 5

Turn and Brush Knee

    o      ox      o     (o     o_
   (x)     )'     (|'     |)    ),'
   ( )    / )     < '    (-'    >\

Step Up Grasp Bird's Tail (Es36'@)

    o,     o,    o     o      o     o_,
    )-'   /|'    )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'
    >]     >}    >\   / >     >\   / >

Single Whip (3fC@)

    o_,    o      o_    o_    ,o/'
    )-'   `|>     ),'  ,| '   `|
    >\    > <    > <    >\     >\

Ward off left & front

    o_    o      o    _o
   <) '  ,|'    `|)  ` |>
   / >   / >    < \   < \

Slant-flying stance

    o/'    o_     o      o/'     o_     o
   ()     <) '   '0,    ()      <) '   '|,
   / >    < \    < \    / >     < \    < \


    o/'    o_     o      o/'     o_     o
   ()     <) '   '0,    ()      <) '   '|,
   / >    < \    < \    / >     < \    < \


Grasp Bird's Tail

    o,     o,   ,o    o     o      o     o_,
    )-'   /|'  `-(    )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'
   / >    < \   < \   >\   / >     >\   / >

Single Whip (3fC@)

    o_,    o     _o     o/'  ,_o/'
    )-'   `|'   `,(    ,|      (
    >\    > <    / >   /<     < \

Fair Lady Works The Shuttle

    o_     o.     o/'   o/'    _o,    .o   `\o    `\o
   /|'     )+'    )'    )-'    `0'   `+(    `(    `-(
   / >    < \    < '   / >     < \    / >   ` >    < \

  ,_o    `\o    `\o    ,o_     o.     o/'    o/'
   `(     `(    `-(    `|'     )+'    )'     )-'
   /<     `<     < \   / >    < \    < '    / >

Ward off front
Grasp Bird's Tail

   o,     o    _o
   ),    `|)  ` |>
   }>    < \   < \

    o,     o,   ,o    o     o      o     o_,
    )-'   /|'  `-(    )-'   )-'   (-'    )-'
   / >    < \   < \   >\   / >     >\   / >

Single Whip

    o_,    o     _o     o/'  ,_o/'
    )-'   `|'   `,(    ,|      (
    >\    > <    / >   /<     < \

Wave Hand As Clouds

    o_     o_,    o   ,_o    o     o_,  ,_o
   /|'     ) '   `+'  ` (    \'    |'    `(
   / >    / >    / >   / >   }>   < >    < >

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
   < >   < >  < >    [{    []

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
    []    []   []    < >  < >

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
   < >   < >  < >    [{    []

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
    []    []   []    < >  < >

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
   < >   < >  < >    [{    []

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
    []    []   []    < >  < >

  ,_o     o    o_,    o    o_,
  ` (    `+'   ) '   `/    )'
   < >   < >  < >    [{    []

Single Whip

    o_     o/'  ,_o/'
    |''    ),     (
    >\     >\    < \

Creeps Low Like Snake
Golden Cockerel Stands on One Leg

    o/'            o    ,o     o/'            o    ,o
  `-(       o/'  `-()   >(    `0       o/'  `-()   >(
   / >   .-'|>    /<    `<    / >   .-'|>    /<    `<


???

  ,_o    ,_o     o   ,_o   ,_o    _o
   ,(     ,(   ,'(    ,(    ,(   ',(
   /<    `~<    /<    /<   `~<    {<

???

  `\o     o    `\o     o    `\o     o    `\o     o
   `(   ,/(     `(   ,/(     `(   ,/(     `(   ,/(
   < \   /<     < \   /<     < \   /<     < \   /<

Slant-flying stance

   _o   `\o     ,o      o      o/'
  `,(     (>    '|)    ,|'    ()
   {<    < \    / >     >\    / >


Strikes Ear with Both Hands

    o    (o     o/'    o_
   /)     )     )      ) '
   < \   / >    >>    < \


White Stork Spreads Wings

   .o;    o     o     (o)   _o     o    , o
   `|    <|'  `-|-'    |    `|    ,|)    >(
   < \   < \   < \    < \   < '   / >    / >


Brush Knee & Needle at Sea Bottom

   _o      o     o     _o    _o   `o
  `-(     /0,    )=,  ',(   ` (    /)    o^
   /<     /<    /<     < \  `^<    /<   `/<

Fan Penetrates Through Back

   _o,    (o>    o_           o
  ` (      |     ),'  #o ,  ,-)-'
   < \    < \   < \   >\'     >^

   (o     o_           o
    )-'   ),'  #o ,  ,-)-'
   < \   < \   >\'     >^

Single Whip

    o_,   o/'    o/'    o/'     o/'
   /|    ,(    `-(    '-(     `-(
   / >   / >    < \    / >     < \

Wave Hands As Clouds (63$b)

   o      o_     o    `o     o      o'      o     o'
  /|)    `) '   `|)   /(    /|)     )\     (|\    )\
  / >     }>    < >   < >    []     []     < >   < >

   o      o'     o    `o      o      o'      o     o'
  /|)     )\    (|\   /(     /|)     )\     (|\    )\
  / >     []    < >   < >     []     []     < >   < >

Single Whip (3fC@)

    o_,   o/'    o/'    o/'     o/'
   /|    ,(    `-(    '-(     `-(
   / >   / >    < \    / >     < \

Step up, deflect, parry, punch

   `o    ,o     _o    ,_o    ,_o
   ,(   `-(    ``(     `(    `-(
   <<    /<     /<     < \    < \


Completion (&,$S7%)

  ,_o     (o)     _o_     o     o      o
  `-(      |     ` | '   (x)   '|`    [|]
   < \    / >     [ ]    ( )   [ ]    [ ]
     _________________________________________________________________
```

BTW, don't ask me about the funny symbols or codes after posture names.  I suspect they're supposed to be the Chinese names, but I have no idea of how to display them properly.


----------



## ShhDragon@sprynet.com (Jan 27, 2005)

Wonderful stuff...thanks

you should post the complete file somewhere
so folks don't ahve to scroll through your posts to see the whole thing

Wonderful

though you form does look a tad stiff


----------



## Dronak (Feb 1, 2005)

It looks like someone did that already, putting the separate posts together into one long file.  You can find it at http://www.hakank.org/taiji/ascii.txt


----------

